# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Las ofertas económicas para las licitaciones del sector del agua español, en niveles insostenibles

## Jonasino

> La Asamblea Anual de la Asociación Española de Empresas de Tecnologías del Agua, ASAGUA, puso sobre la mesa los graves problemas que arrastra el sector: insostenibles bajas en las licitaciones, falta de inversiones en infraestructuras y conservación, deudas de las administraciones públicas y ausencia de una normativa global que permita el desarrollo integral del ciclo urbano del agua, concluyendo en que o se toman medidas o el sector no saldrá de la situación de atonía en la que está sumido desde hace años.
> 
> ASAGUA lleva tres años denunciando esta situación, que ha llevado las bajas a unos límites carentes de razón y  justificación, aseguró el portavoz, Antolín Aldonza. El origen de las desorbitadas bajas en las licitaciones está en los pliegos de cláusulas administrativas particulares y otros factores como la denominada situación del mercado, referida a la decisión del Ejecutivo de cargar al máximo el ajuste fiscal en la inversión, algo que ha provocado un daño irreversible que ya no solo afecta a las empresas sino que se acusa en el medioambiente, en la falta de conservación que incide sobre las condiciones  medioambientales de las aguas, situación propiciada por el brutal recorte en la licitación pública del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.
> Cambiar los Pliegos de Cláusulas Administrativas para frenar el ritmo de las bajas en las licitaciones
> 
> Las obras cuestan lo que valen -afirmó Aldonza- durante los tres últimos años las ofertas económicas en las licitaciones han alcanzado niveles insostenibles y ni los técnicos de la Administración se equivocan tanto, ni los de las empresas son tan hábiles. En estos ejercicios el presupuesto para obras de agua se ha visto incluso reducido a la mitad y se dan situaciones en las que no se hace la obra, simplemente se abandona porque lo contrario lleva al contratista a perder dinero.
> 
> La carencia de proyectos hace que prime la modalidad de concurso de proyecto y obra originando una situación absurda: la Administración busca un buen proyecto por el que paga un precio bajo después de desechar otros que compitieron y por los que no paga pero cuya realización ya ha supuesto un desembolso a su empresa.
> 
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

